# Modifier les Marges d'impression



## panierchinois (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique concernant ma problématique, mais j'expose ma difficulté.

Je voudrais pouvoir modifier les marges d'impression de mon document Word afin que mon pied de page soit pris en compte lors de l'impression. Celui-ci est en bas de page (à environ une ligne de police 12 de la bordure), et lorsque je lance un aperçu, il n'apparait pas. 
Puis quand je demande une impression, on me signale que "Les marges de la section1 sont définies à l'extérieur de la zone d'impression de la page".

Ce paramétrage est-il réalisable? Si oui, dépend-il de Word ou de l'imprimante? Comment le régler?

L'imprimante est une Epson Stylus SX510W. La version de Word est 10.1.4 .


Merci de votre attention et de vos conseils avisés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2010)

Tu touches la aux limites physiques imposées par ton imprimante, qui ne peut (comme beaucoup de modèles jet d'encre), imprimer à moins de 1,5 à 1,8 cm du bas de la page, en raison du mode d'entraînement du papier (le dernier rouleau d'entraînement est situé avant la tête d'impression, ce qui fait qu'au delà de la limite que je t'indique ci dessus, le papier n'est plus entraîné de façon "rigide" et imprimer dans cette zone bloquerait la feuille).


----------



## panierchinois (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ces précisions. 

J'ai finalement réussi à imprimer mon pied de page après avoir laborieusement modifié les limites de marges en personnalisant les paramètres dans la rubrique "Format d'impression". 

Cependant, imprimer en pleine page un doc PDF reste impossible. Quid alors des caractéristiques annoncées par le fabricant si l'imprimante ne peut pas physiquement imprimer réellement un doc A4 pleine page? 

Ceux qui possèdent ce modèle rencontrent-ils les mêmes difficultés? Existent-ils des modèles permettant cette impression pleine page?

Merci de vos conseils!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2010)

panierchinois a dit:


> Cependant, imprimer en pleine page un doc PDF reste impossible. Quid alors des caractéristiques annoncées par le fabricant si l'imprimante ne peut pas physiquement imprimer réellement un doc A4 pleine page?



La doc indique le format de papier utilisé, pas la taille de l'impression.



panierchinois a dit:


> Ceux qui possèdent ce modèle rencontrent-ils les mêmes difficultés? Existent-ils des modèles permettant cette impression pleine page?



Non, toutefois, certains modèles sont capable d'imprimer sur du A4 avec une marge très réduite, mais avec une qualité d'impression réduite dans la partie correspondant à la marge basse de ton imprimante. Chez Epson, certains (tous ???) modèles de Stylus Photo font ça. Le seul moyen de palier à ce défaut serait de prévoir un double entraînement du papier (de chaque côté de la tête d'impression), ce qui rendrait les imprimantes plus lourdes, plus encombrantes et plus chères.


----------

